
Malaria protein could be an effective weapon against cancer - nav
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/cure-for-cancer-might-accidentally-have-been-found-and-it-could-be-malaria-a6693601.html
======
louthy
Odd, I posted this exact link yesterday[1]. I always thought there was link
normalisation on HN?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10390791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10390791)

------
jobu
The full text of the study is paywalled here: [http://www.cell.com/cancer-
cell/abstract/S1535-6108%2815%290...](http://www.cell.com/cancer-
cell/abstract/S1535-6108%2815%2900334-7)

Fortunately the summary there has some useful information: "rVAR2 (recombinant
malarial protein VAR2CSA) fused to _diphtheria toxin or conjugated to
hemiasterlin compounds_ strongly inhibits in vivo tumor cell growth and
metastasis"

Anyone know how they're attaching those toxins/compounds to the malarial
protein?

~~~
trhway
>how they're attaching those toxins/compounds to the malarial protein?

curious for the same, googled "protein fused to toxin" and it brought like
this

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immunotoxin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immunotoxin)
and
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8105849](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8105849)

